# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Apertura P.IVA Regime dei Minimi (per praticante avvocato) : Istruzioni

## gioox

Dovrei aprire questo tipo di P.IVA, e lo vorrei fare da solo in quanto so di persone (anche loro praticanti avvocati) che  lo hanno fatto senza alcun aiuto: sapreste darmi qualche indicazione sul dove (Agenzia delle Entrate, o si puo fare online, se qualunque sede o altre indicazioni simili) e sul come (una volta li che fare, quali documenti avere, quale documenti richiededere e compilare, sopratutto in che modo)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dovrei aprire questo tipo di P.IVA, e lo vorrei fare da solo in quanto so di persone (anche loro praticanti avvocati) che  lo hanno fatto senza alcun aiuto: sapreste darmi qualche indicazione sul dove (Agenzia delle Entrate, o si puo fare online, se qualunque sede o altre indicazioni simili) e sul come (una volta li che fare, quali documenti avere, quale documenti richiededere e compilare, sopratutto in che modo)

  Ecco, questo e' il modo migliore per commettere errori IRREVERSIBILI.
il fatto che dei suoi temerari colleghi l'abbiano fatto, non costituisce una esimente in caso di suo errore.

----------


## s.antonelli

> Dovrei aprire questo tipo di P.IVA, e lo vorrei fare da solo in quanto so di persone (anche loro praticanti avvocati) che  lo hanno fatto senza alcun aiuto: sapreste darmi qualche indicazione sul dove (Agenzia delle Entrate, o si puo fare online, se qualunque sede o altre indicazioni simili) e sul come (una volta li che fare, quali documenti avere, quale documenti richiededere e compilare, sopratutto in che modo)

  Come se un cliente venisse da te e ti dicesse "avvocato, non serve che me lo faccia lei il decreto ingiuntivo, mi dica solo esattamente tutto quello che serve sapere per farlo correttamente che poi ci penso io"

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Se non lo hai già fatto, inizia ad iscriverti a fisconline richiedendo il pin per l'accesso: la prima parte ti verrà fornita subito mentre 
La seconda parte ti arriverà per posta direttamente presso il tuo domicilio entro 15 giorni. Quando ti iscrivi tieni a portata di mano l'ultima dichiarazione dei redditi presentata perché ti verrà chiesto il reddito dichiarato. Una volta ottenuto il pin si tratta poi di scaricare il programmino sempre dal sito dell'agenzia per l'attribuzione della partita IVA , compilare i dati previsti leggendo le istruzioni del modello, installare file internet per il controllo e l'autentica del file telematico e infine inviarlo sempre da fisconline

----------


## gioox

> Ecco, questo e' il modo migliore per commettere errori IRREVERSIBILI.
> il fatto che dei suoi temerari colleghi l'abbiano fatto, non costituisce una esimente in caso di suo errore.

  La ringrazio per avermelo fatto notare. Quali errori irreversibili puo portare un operazione del genere?    

> Come se un cliente venisse da te e ti dicesse "avvocato, non serve che me lo faccia lei il decreto ingiuntivo, mi dica solo esattamente tutto quello che serve sapere per farlo correttamente che poi ci penso io"

  Beh paragonare un decreto ingiuntivo ad un apertura P.iva coi minimi per un praticante....per non parlare di un piccolo dettaglio riguardo al titolo necessario per fare l'uno e l'altro.    

> Se non lo hai già fatto, inizia ad iscriverti a fisconline richiedendo il pin per l'accesso: la prima parte ti verrà fornita subito mentre 
> La seconda parte ti arriverà per posta direttamente presso il tuo domicilio entro 15 giorni. Quando ti iscrivi tieni a portata di mano l'ultima dichiarazione dei redditi presentata perché ti verrà chiesto il reddito dichiarato. Una volta ottenuto il pin si tratta poi di scaricare il programmino sempre dal sito dell'agenzia per l'attribuzione della partita IVA , compilare i dati previsti leggendo le istruzioni del modello, installare file internet per il controllo e l'autentica del file telematico e infine inviarlo sempre da fisconline

  Gentilissimo grazie. Preferisco farlo presso un ufficio. Credo di aver capito che cio che devo fare è compilare il modello AA9/11 in duplice copia e recarmi all'agenzia delle entrate (qualunque sede) munito di fotocopia documento di identità. Devo presentarmi con qualche altro dicumento? 
Inoltre, in merito alla compilazione del modello, potreste confermarmi alcuni dati o correggermi se sbaglio? 
Quadro A: 
- barro solo n.1 inizio attività e inserisco la data (posso inserire la data di quel giorno o mi consigliate di postdatarlo?) 
Quadro B:  
- i miei dati
- codice attività e descrizione attività quali dovrei inserire come praticante avvocato?
- volume dati presunto: inserisco 30.000 meno i mesi già trascorsi del 2014

----------


## bepizomon

la data non puoi postdatarla, al max puoi retrodatarla.
praticante avvocato, iscritto alla cassa forense? patrocinatore?
volume d'affari presunto, puoi mettere quanto vuoi, purché sotto il limite per l'accesso al regime.
cmq la cosa più importante è barrare la richiesta del regime fiscale che vuoi scegliere. 
per la compilazione cmq ti possono aiutare gli addetti allo sportello dell'ag.entrate, loro non si assumono la responsabilità se tu ti iscrivi a un regime fiscale a cui non hai diritto.
infine, se conosci gente che si sta gestendo tutti gli aspetti in modo autonomo, ti conviene chiedere lumi a loro. però hanno una newsletter con cui ti informano delle varie novità? lo sanno che il regime è passato dal 20% al 5%? sanno quali operazioni puoi compiere e quali no?

----------


## s.antonelli

> Citazione Originariamente Scritto da s.antonelli Visualizza Messaggio
> Come se un cliente venisse da te e ti dicesse "avvocato, non serve che me lo faccia lei il decreto ingiuntivo, mi dica solo esattamente tutto quello che serve sapere per farlo correttamente che poi ci penso io"
> Beh paragonare un decreto ingiuntivo ad un apertura P.iva coi minimi per un praticante....per non parlare di un piccolo dettaglio riguardo al titolo necessario per fare l'uno e l'altro.

  Confronto due attività che richiedono studio, aggiornamento normativo e responsabilità in caso di errori.
Avere la partita iva non è semplicemente farsela rilasciare, ma anche saperla gestire.
In bocca al lupo....

----------


## FrancescoVir

> Beh paragonare un decreto ingiuntivo ad un apertura P.iva coi minimi per un praticante....*per non parlare di un piccolo dettaglio riguardo al titolo necessario per fare l'uno e l'altro.*

  Acchiappa!!! Ormai siamo gli zimbelli d'Italia!!!

----------


## s.antonelli

> Acchiappa!!! Ormai siamo gli zimbelli d'Italia!!!

  si davvero....d'altronde con un Presidente del Consiglio che strombazza la possibilità di fare le dichiarazioni con un sms,....è normale pensare che siamo solo dei rubasoldi e che il nostro lavoro lo possano fare cani e porci ..... 
che amarezza.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

il regime dei minimi è stato proprio pensato per bypassare i costi di un consulente. 
Ad ogni modo, io ti consiglio lo stesso di procurarti il pin per fisconline, così, oltre all'apertura della partita iva, ti fai anche la dichiarazione dei redditi e te la invii direttamente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il regime dei minimi è stato proprio pensato per bypassare i costi di un consulente.

  ....e quindi far aumentare gli incassi dell'erario  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Caro gioox, mi viene in mente quando poco tempo fa venne da me un neo professionista, co vinto di essere nel regime dei minimi, che ahimè aveva invece dimenticato di comunicarlo in sede di inizio attività. Ti basta come errore irreversibile o devo andare ancora più nel tecnico?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> ....e quindi far aumentare gli incassi dell'erario

  quello sempre, non fanno mai niente per niente sti "pizzini" dell'erario  :Big Grin:

----------


## s.antonelli

> il regime dei minimi è stato proprio pensato per bypassare i costi di un consulente. 
> Ad ogni modo, io ti consiglio lo stesso di procurarti il pin per fisconline, così, oltre all'apertura della partita iva, ti fai anche la dichiarazione dei redditi e te la invii direttamente.

  Il regime dei minimi sembra semplice ma non lo è così tanto.
I requisiti per l'accesso? I casi in cui si esce dal regime, le modalità di uscita? quali sono i costi che si deducono interamente e quali parzialmente?
Con il fisco italiano anche le cose semplici alla fine non lo sono mai.
Ai clienti che si presentano da me e chiedono come funziona impiego lo stesso tempo spiegare tutto quello che credo debbano sapere rispetto a quelli in regime ordinario.
Il regime dei minimi a mio parere è stato pensato per agevolare fiscalmente chi inizia riducendogli la tassazione...

----------


## gioox

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno, ma di sicuro mi sono spiegato male. Diciamo che so bene i requisiti per rientrare nel regime dei minimi, quali le circostanze in cui si esce, e so bene che si deve indicare precisamente sul modello il regime scelto e il reddito previsto. Detto cio penso che con qualche consiglio è possibile fare questa operazione da solo, ma solo l'aperture. Ritengo "imprescindibile" l'assistenza di un professionista per il suo mantenimento.    

> la data non puoi postdatarla, al max puoi retrodatarla.
> praticante avvocato, iscritto alla cassa forense? patrocinatore?
> volume d'affari presunto, puoi mettere quanto vuoi, purché sotto il limite per l'accesso al regime.
> cmq la cosa più importante è barrare la richiesta del regime fiscale che vuoi scegliere. 
> per la compilazione cmq ti possono aiutare gli addetti allo sportello dell'ag.entrate, loro non si assumono la responsabilità se tu ti iscrivi a un regime fiscale a cui non hai diritto.
> infine, se conosci gente che si sta gestendo tutti gli aspetti in modo autonomo, ti conviene chiedere lumi a loro. però hanno una newsletter con cui ti informano delle varie novità? lo sanno che il regime è passato dal 20% al 5%? sanno quali operazioni puoi compiere e quali no?

  Prendo in considerazione la procedura online, ma vorrei comunque risolvere questi dubbi sulla compilazione del modelo cartaceo.
Comunque, praticante avvocato abilitato non iscritto alla cassa.

----------


## bepizomon

> Spero di non aver offeso nessuno, ma di sicuro mi sono spiegato male. Diciamo che so bene i requisiti per rientrare nel regime dei minimi, quali le circostanze in cui si esce, e so bene che si deve indicare precisamente sul modello il regime scelto e il reddito previsto. Detto cio penso che con qualche consiglio è possibile fare questa operazione da solo, ma solo l'aperture. Ritengo "imprescindibile" l'assistenza di un professionista per il suo mantenimento.

  va beh, se ti interessa perdere tempo (denaro no, sono stato praticante e non è che si guadagnino cifre astronomiche) il codice che puoi scegliere è tra:
- 70.22.09 che utilizzo per praticanti non patrocinatori e iscritto all'inps gest.separata
- 69.10.10 che utilizzo per praticanti patrocinatori iscritti alla cassa forense
sul sito dell'ISTAT puoi verificare e confrontare gli altri codici ATECO utilizzabili.

----------


## gioox

Quindi, fermo restando il possesso dei requisiti per questo tipo di p.iva, la conoscenza delle cause di uscita da tale regime, dell'imprescindibilità dell'assistenza di un professionista per il mantenimento della stessa, sapreste darmi qualche consiglio sull'esito della compilazione del modello AA9/11 da presentare all'agenzia delle entrate? (correttezza della compilazione in generale, errori, dimenticanze o consigli) 
Ecco il modello compilato in prova:

----------


## gioox

..... :Confused: .....

----------


## bepizomon

compilerei pure il quadro I per le operazioni intracomunitarie, così in caso di acquisto online sei in regola con il VIES. 
e buona coda all'AdE

----------


## gioox

> compilerei pure il quadro I per le operazioni intracomunitarie, così in caso di acquisto online sei in regola con il VIES. 
> e buona coda all'AdE

  grazie, mi abbraccero la croce  :Big Grin:  
Quindi, posso procedere tranquillamente da solo?

----------


## FrancescoVir

Nel quadro a devi barrare inizio attività...

----------


## cesabas

Permettetemi di dire che se la professione è considerata meno di zero è anche per colpa vostra.
Questa discussione si doveva chiudere dopo le prime 2 battute e invece avete dimostrato che il commercialista "non serve".
Ai professionisti minimi non ho mai fatto pagare la pratica di apertura posizione IVA, ma se qualcuno fosse entrato in studio dicendomi chiaramente "dimmi così si fa che del commercialista non ho bisogno", l'avrei cacciato a calce.
PATETICI

----------


## gioox

> Nel quadro a devi barrare inizio attività...

  Grazie mille dell'appunto, e per essere un utente che fa bene alla discussione e allo spirito del forum, e per essere educato....

----------


## DotCo

> Permettetemi di dire che se la professione è considerata meno di zero è anche per colpa vostra.
> Questa discussione si doveva chiudere dopo le prime 2 battute e invece avete dimostrato che il commercialista "non serve".
> Ai professionisti minimi non ho mai fatto pagare la pratica di apertura posizione IVA, ma se qualcuno fosse entrato in studio dicendomi chiaramente "dimmi così si fa che del commercialista non ho bisogno", l'avrei cacciato a calce.
> PATETICI

  Concordo. 
Cordiali saluti

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Permettetemi di dire che se la professione è considerata meno di zero è anche per colpa vostra.
> Questa discussione si doveva chiudere dopo le prime 2 battute e invece avete dimostrato che il commercialista "non serve".
> Ai professionisti minimi non ho mai fatto pagare la pratica di apertura posizione IVA, ma se qualcuno fosse entrato in studio dicendomi chiaramente "dimmi così si fa che del commercialista non ho bisogno", l'avrei cacciato a calce.
> PATETICI

  Non sono del tutto d'accordo...visto che chi ha risposto immagino sia competente e facilmente è un commercialista...questa discussione ha dimostrato che il commercialista serve eccome...ma apri lo spunto ad una questione su cui mi sono spesso interrogato: è corretto rispondere su questo forum a domande del genere? il confronto è tra il deontolgico, il rispetto per la professione e per i colleghi e l'umano...voi come la vedete?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Allora facciamo chiudere il forum, se ad ogni domanda bisogna rispondere: vai da un commercialista. I forum servono per dare delle indicazioni, consigli e pareri. E mostrare ad una persona a quante cose bisognerebbe badare per svolgere anche un adempimento semplice non si fa altro che rafforzare la professione. Molti clienti pensano che noi ci nascondiamo dietro al cosiddetto segreto di pulcinella. Io ai miei clienti sono il primo a spiegare come si fanno le cose e va sempre a finire che poi tornano e le cose le faccio io per loro. Il risultato? sono felici di questo perchè dimostro innanzitutto di essere un vero loro partner e non solo una macchina succhia soldi. Altro aspetto: se i clienti cominciassero a fare da sè la basso manovalanza, noi consulenti potremmo concentrarci su attività di più alto valore aggiunto, sia per noi che per il cliente...

----------


## FrancescoVir

> Permettetemi di dire che se la professione è considerata meno di zero è anche per colpa vostra.
> Questa discussione si doveva chiudere dopo le prime 2 battute e invece avete dimostrato che il commercialista "non serve".
> Ai professionisti minimi non ho mai fatto pagare la pratica di apertura posizione IVA, ma se qualcuno fosse entrato in studio dicendomi chiaramente "dimmi così si fa che del commercialista non ho bisogno", l'avrei cacciato a calce.
> PATETICI

  Se fai l'apertura della posizione IVA gratis, chi legge, può pensare che é una pratica banalissima e quindi può farla da solo...
Anche per questo la professione è considerata meno di zero...

----------


## cesabas

Non la faccio a meno di zero.  La faccio gratis dopo che mi hanno firmato la lettera di incarico. Questo forum nasce per aiutarsi tra colleghi non per dare informazioni gratuite a chiunque voglia evitare di rivolgersi ad un collega.

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Questo forum nasce per aiutarsi tra colleghi non per dare informazioni gratuite a chiunque voglia evitare di rivolgersi ad un collega.

  E' questo da quando?? Non mi risulta che nel form di iscrizione ci sia tra i campi obbligatori anche il numero di iscrizione all'albo professionale della propria provincia.

----------


## Fr@ntic

Capisco le perplessità che in parte condivido ma bisogna secondo me fare un distinguo..una cosa è dare un'informazione generica, seppur competente, che però è reperibile ad esempio sulle circolari dell'agenzia delle entrate o presso un qualsiasi loro sportello.
Un'altra è dare una "soluzione specifica"...sulla quale servirebbe un parere professionale che a mio avviso non può essere esposto su un forum...badate che ho scritto "non può" e non "non deve"...in quanto ognuno alla fine è libero di fare quello che meglio crede...
D'altronde non vi è mai capitato di cercare un "consulto medico" su internet? Per piccole questioni intendo..certo con questo non sostituiamo il medico CHE CI CONOSCE ma cerchiamo solo un conforto veloce. E qui secondo me è la stessa cosa...
Quello che mi da più da pensare è vedere che molte richieste vengono da persone che sono già seguite da un collega...secondo me se manca il rapporto di fiducia..finisce tutto!

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Fornire delle indicazioni per far capire in cosa consiste un adempimento da fare, anche semplice, non fa altro a mio avviso che rafforzare la nostra professione. Il nostro compito da consulente non dovrebbe essere quello secondo il quale siamo gli unici a saper fare le cose, ma dovrebbe essere quello di sapere fare le cose *MEGLIO*. Anche perchè se le sorti di un collega dipendono dal fatto che un potenziale cliente non vada da lui perchè ha reperito tutto le informazioni per aprire la partita iva da solo, vuol dire che già sta messo male di suo. Il nostro livello di consulenza, ripeto, dovrebbe spingersi oltre queste cose per essere veramente apprezzato. Un po' come un muratore che mi spiega come realizzare un muretto: benchè io inizialmente abbia pensato "ma che ci vuole a fare un muretto", nel momento in cui mi ha illustrato i passaggi e le cose da tenere in considerazione, mi rendo conto che non è così immediato e che forse è preferibile farlo fare a lui per fare un lavoro sicuramente fatto bene. E' chiaro inoltre, sempre parlando del muratore, non ci ho mai minimamente pensato di realizzarmi tutta la casa da solo... Ciò che ferma molte persone nel non farsi da sè le cose più semplice è l'insicurezza, non il non reperimento delle informazioni (ormai la rete ne è piena). E dinanzi all'insicurezza spesso va a finire che si rimane bloccati. Mostriamoci amici e partner dei nostri clienti (e potenziali clienti), tutta la categoria ne guadagnerà di immagine invece da ragionare da "casta".

----------


## cesabas

> La ringrazio per avermelo fatto notare. Quali errori irreversibili puo portare un operazione del genere?    
> Beh paragonare un decreto ingiuntivo ad un apertura P.iva coi minimi per un praticante....per non parlare di un piccolo dettaglio riguardo al titolo necessario per fare l'uno e l'altro.    
> Gentilissimo grazie. Preferisco farlo presso un ufficio. Credo di aver capito che cio che devo fare è compilare il modello AA9/11 in duplice copia e recarmi all'agenzia delle entrate (qualunque sede) munito di fotocopia documento di identità. Devo presentarmi con qualche altro dicumento? 
> Inoltre, in merito alla compilazione del modello, potreste confermarmi alcuni dati o correggermi se sbaglio? 
> Quadro A: 
> - barro solo n.1 inizio attività e inserisco la data (posso inserire la data di quel giorno o mi consigliate di postdatarlo?) 
> Quadro B:  
> - i miei dati
> - codice attività e descrizione attività quali dovrei inserire come praticante avvocato?
> - volume dati presunto: inserisco 30.000 meno i mesi già trascorsi del 2014

  Per me questo commento basta e avanza. Non mi faccio prendere per il culo da chi non rispetta quanto facciamo. Se avesse chiesto gentilmente una mano per compilare la dichiarazione nessuno avrebbe contestato, ma uno che scrive:  

> Dovrei aprire questo tipo di P.IVA, e lo vorrei fare da solo in quanto so di persone (anche loro praticanti avvocati) che lo hanno fatto senza alcun aiuto: sapreste darmi qualche indicazione sul dove (Agenzia delle Entrate, o si puo fare online, se qualunque sede o altre indicazioni simili) e sul come (una volta li che fare, quali documenti avere, quale documenti richiededere e compilare, sopratutto in che modo)

  alzasse il culo e andasse all'ade a chiedere

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Per me questo commento basta e avanza. Non mi faccio prendere per il culo da chi non rispetta quanto facciamo. Se avesse chiesto gentilmente una mano per compilare la dichiarazione nessuno avrebbe contestato, ma uno che scrive: 
> alzasse il culo e andasse all'ade a chiedere

  Ah beh, sul caso specifico non posso certo darti torto... l'esordio è stato alquanto infelice.

----------

